# Brighton Michigan snow removal - Boss Plows stolen



## seasideseawalls (Sep 28, 2010)

Just a heads up, we just had 3 Boss plows stolen right from our commercial garage in Brighton Mi. If anyone has any information regarding these plows or has had someone trying to sell them a used snow plow please call us. You can see the plows in our brighton michigan snow removal page on our website. Thanks in advance for looking out, they just cut the chains and locks and took off with them!


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow, looking at your photo gallery you must get lots of headaches in the summer work of doing seawalls.
Hope your plows are recovered.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

That sucks! We had some stuff stolen last year!


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

Do you have any pics of the plows? My shop is in milford but I live in brighton,I'll keep an eye out...


----------



## seasideseawalls (Sep 28, 2010)

*boss snow plow brighton michigan*

here is a pic of 2 of them, the third is basically the same.








.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I will keep my eyes out. What sizes were they? All 9'2''s? The newer one in the pic looks like a 8'2''. Any specific markings on them or a company name?


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll keep my eyes open, hope it all works out for you, sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## 219PLOWER (Nov 13, 2010)

Got 1 Of My Unimounts Stolen Last Week...Sucks. Good Luck


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

freakin losers........hope u recover them or that your insurance doesnt hassle you too much!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Man that's a bummer! Hope you get them recovered! I'll keep an eye on Craigslist for ya.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh boy, I've been wondering when bottom feeding scum thieve's will strike again. Do you have them custom marked in any way? Welded on numbers or letters, etching ?

Sorry to hear about this. I hope they get caught and you recover your property back. Most likely they will be offered for sale away from here. 

I will also be on the lookout for you.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

I worry about that I keep a big padlock through one of the eyes where the pin goes through. It was probably someone with a rollback that works for a tow truck company. Sorry to hear man.


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

That really sucks, sorry to hear that, I will be keeping an eye out up here around my area for you.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear, How can you take three plows its not like two guys can just pick it up and throw it in the 
back of a pickup truck. Can someone explain how this is posible without getting caught?


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

TremblaySNOW;1115643 said:


> Sorry to hear, How can you take three plows its not like two guys can just pick it up and throw it in the
> back of a pickup truck. Can someone explain how this is posible without getting caught?


thats what i keep thinking,but or local Boss plow dealer had 4 stolen in one night 2 weeks ago.


----------



## seasideseawalls (Sep 28, 2010)

The 9' 2" is an XT Poly-V the snow deflector on the top is reversed and on the inside you will see "thesier equipment" logo.

The 8' 2" is a Poly-V and it has a huge scuff on the passenger side wing on the front. 

Whoever stole it pulled up with a truck and took off, there were no drag marks.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

seasideseawalls;1117360 said:


> The 9' 2" is an XT Poly-V the snow deflector on the top is reversed and on the inside you will see "thesier equipment" logo.
> 
> The 8' 2" is a Poly-V and it has a huge scuff on the passenger side wing on the front.
> 
> Whoever stole it pulled up with a truck and took off, there were no drag marks.


Thats definitely the easiest way to do it. Best of luck finding them.


----------



## seasideseawalls (Sep 28, 2010)

The third plow is a BRAND NEW 2011 9' 2" Poly-XT Vplow

Serial #: 135194


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

I will keep my eyes peeled too. Hope insurance covers it bud. It really pisses me off when I hear about some sh*t bags ripping off someone who risks their ass (and works it off as well) to own and operate a business. Hope it all works out.


----------

